# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Aphrodite- official thread

## oodaT

Picked her up yesterday of course, was not even expecting to bring her home. Completely happy that I did tho. 

She is a platinum citron sunfire albino(white phase). Should make some beautiful babies one day.

Shes already hooked trained thankfully, great with handling so far. Got a few ok pictures today, but it's just too cold to go out for some nice daylight pictures. 

Enjoy all, I sure will  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-07-2019),_cletus_ (12-03-2018),_Dianne_ (12-01-2018),_Justin83_ (12-03-2018),_KevinK_ (12-10-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-03-2018),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019),_Team Slytherin_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Cant get enough of these BRIGHT yellows and whites

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-02-2018),_Justin83_ (12-03-2018),_KevinK_ (12-10-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!   Nice pickup!

----------

_oodaT_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's gorgeous!

----------

_oodaT_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

How big will she get?

----------


## oodaT

> How big will she get?


Shes a mainland so, never know haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## oodaT

Such a calm girl

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## mandymg86

She's absolutely beautiful!

----------


## oodaT

She slithered all in her poo earlier so had to give her a bath real quick, she loved the qater

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-10-2018),_KevinK_ (12-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

One thing that keeps Rainbows enclosure fairly clean is that she poops in her swimming area. She loves it and it is the easiest to clean also. 




> She slithered all in her poo earlier so had to give her a bath real quick, she loved the qater
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## oodaT

> One thing that keeps Rainbows enclosure fairly clean is that she poops in her swimming area. She loves it and it is the easiest to clean also.


Shes in a smaller tub right now til I order another cage, which will be after the first of the year unfortunately. Shes doing good in the tub tho, eats well and isnt pushing in there as of yet. No room in it for a big water tub atm. She will get a bug one when she moves tho.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## oodaT

Growing pretty quick, 5.5 ft now taking large rats

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-07-2019),_Dianne_ (03-06-2019),_Starscream_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## oodaT

Crossed the 6 foot mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-03-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2019),JTC (04-03-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking good!

----------


## JTC

Gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oodaT

Check this girl out now!!  Almost 7 ft and 5.5 lbs now. Natural light and no enhancing. If I was a Male retic I'd have to wife this girl up lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-17-2019),Gio (06-17-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Check this girl out now!!  Almost 7 ft and 5.5 lbs now. Natural light and no enhancing. If I was a Male retic I'd have to wife this girl up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very nice.

I like the lean physique!

----------


## oodaT

Well shes almost to the 10 foot mark, steady growing and being beautiful as ever. Shes now eating 1lb piglets.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

She's a beauty, looks like she likes giving you a hard time getting pictures by always moving her head around, my ball python does this a lot too. lol

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Very nice girl!  Growing steadily.  I should find a way to measure my girl, if your's is accurately measured, she may be bigger than I think. o.o

----------


## oodaT

> Very nice girl!  Growing steadily.  I should find a way to measure my girl, if your's is accurately measured, she may be bigger than I think. o.o


Easiest way I find to measure mine, along a wall. I usually have mine slither against one of the walls stretched out, when she reaches a doorway, marked where tail stops with a piece of painter's tape and measure that haha.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-08-2019),_CloudtheBoa_ (10-08-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Easiest way I find to measure mine, along a wall. I usually have mine slither against one of the walls stretched out, when she reaches a doorway, marked where tail stops with a piece of painter's tape and measure that haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I've got a 14.5' wall I could stretch her out on.  She gets questionable when allowed to move on the ground, though, so even with that method, I'll only be able say she's longer or shorter than the wall.  lol  She's in shed rn, so I'll try it out when I've got her out for her cage cleaning.  I thought she was done growing, but she continues to go through random (not so) little growth spurts.  I swear she looks noticeably bigger than when I gave her her chicken last week...

----------

_cletus_ (10-08-2019)

----------

